# Keto diet



## Rowden (Mar 9, 2011)

Iv been looking around and every 1 is on about this keto diet can any 1 explain it to me and if you have a keto diet plan could I take a look at it as I'm looking to shed some unwanted weight


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Rowden said:


> Iv been looking around and every 1 is on about this keto diet can any 1 explain it to me and if you have a keto diet plan could I take a look at it as I'm looking to shed some unwanted weight


Have a read of this pal then hit the search button theres loads out there 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/127727-keto-ckd.html


----------



## Rowden (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheers mate great help  !!


----------



## Rowden (Mar 9, 2011)

I know what I have to buy but have you got a plan on when to eat or in what order and things ?


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Eat under your normal cals from the following, avoiding protein shakes for the first week, eat 3 times a day and keep the fat high the first few days

Safe Foods (No Carbs/Trace Carbs)

Beef, Steak, Hamburger, Prime Rib, Filet Mignon, Roast Beef, Chicken*, Duck, Any Fish*, Tuna*, Salmon*, Trout*, Halibut*, Lamb, Pork, Bacon, Ham, Eggs, Shrimp, Crab, Lobster, Butter, Oils (Olive Oil*, Flaxseed oil*, etc.), Mustard, Salt, Pepper, Soy Sauce, Tea, Coffee, Heavy Cream and Nutrasweet/Equal.

Minimal Carb Foods (Limited Quantities Only, Check Carb Content!)

Broccoli*, Spinach*, Lettuce*, Cabbage*, Bok Choy*, Kale*, Asparagus*, Mustard Greens*, Mushrooms*, Cucumbers*, Pickles*, Olives*, Celery*, Green Beans*, Brussel Sprouts*, Cauliflower*, Artichokes*, Peppers* (Red, Green, Jalapeno, Habanero), Onions*, Nuts, Flaxseeds*, Cheeses, Salami, Pastrami, Hot Dogs, Sausages, Ribs (watch out for the sauce!), Buffalo Wings, Liverwurst, Oysters, Abalone, Protein Powders, Sugar Free Jello, Salad Dressings (some), some Red Wines.


----------



## MUSCLEMARK (Mar 9, 2011)

ok with the minimal carb stuff is there a certain amount of carb grams a day ? and what does the * mean next to certain ones? sorry for all the questions just new to all this .


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry dude, dumped from link below, a good basic yank link

http://www.keto.org/foods.htm


----------



## MUSCLEMARK (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks for that. Not sure if im gonna go for it yet or not. I dnt like the idea of having bad breath and no bannanas didnt think they were high in carbs.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

This is a bit extreme keo diet taken from a post from PScarb

Meal 1:*

8 whole eggs

Meal 2:

Two scoops of Extreme Protein with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water.

Meal 3:

8 oz. of lean meat with large bowl of green salad with 1 Tbsp flax/Olive oil and vinegar

Meal 4:

Two scoops of Extreme Protein with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water.

Meal 5:

8 oz. lean meat with 1 serving of cashews/peanuts

Meal 6:

8 oz. lean meat with 1 serving of cashews/peanuts.

pick one day a week normally a sat for one Hour eat 300 g of carbs then back on the diet.

do 1 session of cardio in the morning before breakfast of 40min walking is best as any thing over 65% of max and you will burn carbs instead of fat.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

How on earth is that extreme fruit bat, it is not a diet its a list of food he is allowed to eat, can you read?

Nothing he does will negate the symptoms of keto, I am amazed this guys remembers to wake up in the morning


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

LOL your breath does not stink so bad, its more a warm feeling, I certainly would avoid so much protein and nuts as stated above by SX as you will have masive issues getting into Keto, yes I know the mod and SX will claim different but try it, nuts are for the second week on wards


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Andrew Jacks said:


> How on earth is that extreme fruit bat, it is not a diet its a list of food he is allowed to eat, can you read?
> 
> Nothing he does will negate the symptoms of keto, I am amazed this guys remembers to wake up in the morning


I was saying the diet example I wrote down was an extreme diet to dive into keto with I wasn't sayi g anything about your post with the list of foods that were acceptable to have during keto!

Think there is a bit of confusion Andy mate


----------



## Lunatic (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't wanted to make another thread, so I'll ask a question. Looking to buy Isolate whey protein with low carbs for reasonable price. Could anyone recommend me something?


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.echosupplements.com/department/clearance/product/met-rx-supreme-whey-227kg-free-shaker/125

Good protein combo with low carb profile


----------



## Lunatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you, how's the taste? Would you get better taste with soy milk?


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

The best I have tasted even the vanilla, I would stick with water mate


----------



## Lunatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Thinking of Standard whey protein, it's 3g carbohydrates per serving.Is it still considered low carbs whey protein?

http://www.powerbody.co.uk/product-optimum_nutrition_100_whey_gold_standard_protein_cake_batter_2270g,1798.html


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SoulXedge said:


> This is a bit extreme keo diet taken from a post from PScarb
> 
> Meal 1:*
> 
> ...


Looks like the Dave Palumbo keto diet.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Lunatic said:


> Thinking of Standard whey protein, it's 3g carbohydrates per serving.Is it still considered low carbs whey protein?
> 
> http://www.powerbody.co.uk/product-optimum_nutrition_100_whey_gold_standard_protein_cake_batter_2270g,1798.html


http://www.echosupplements.com/department/all-in-ones/boditronics/product/boditronics-profusion-reloaded-21kg/50

Has slighty more carbs but has 100mg 5-Methyl-7-Methoxy Isoflavone, 530mg Magnesium and 50mg Zinc which should help build test and keep muslce, the same forumula used by russians 20 years ago, thinking of giving this a blast as I can cardio off the carbs

I think your digestive enzemyns are very good, try it and see what works


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

kernowgee said:


> http://www.echosupplements.com/department/all-in-ones/boditronics/product/boditronics-profusion-reloaded-21kg/50
> 
> Has slighty more carbs but has 100mg 5-Methyl-7-Methoxy Isoflavone, 530mg Magnesium and 50mg Zinc which should help build test and keep muslce, the same forumula used by russians 20 years ago, thinking of giving this a blast as I can cardio off the carbs
> 
> I think your digestive enzemyns are very good, try it and see what works


All marketing bull.

It does nothing.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Really, show me a study!

The only ones that exist are from the russians from the 80's and we all know what they were doing in sports during the 80's.


----------



## Rowden (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guy take it all into consideration I have been doing some sort of diet seem to be work as I haven't been able to do much card in 3 weeks as I dislocated my knee playing rugby but I have been eating lots of meats and good fats and I have cut the carbs out big time . I know check how meany carbs I eat a day and it had payed off as I have lost 8lb in 3weeks I am know 14st3lb !!!


----------

